

Javascript Chart Plugin Alternatives - mootymoots
http://www.reynoldsftw.com/2009/03/javascript-chart-alternatives/

======
paddy_m
I wrote a charting program a year/two years ago. <http://chartwidget.com>

I never did much with it.

------
sh1mmer
I did the same as this guy.

My conclusions Flot (mentioned in his previous article) still kicks ass but
needs a bit more work.

Emprise is really nice if you are happy to pay. Personally I think Flot does
an equivelent job for free. Although, Emprise also includes some stuff to
compute trends which flot doesn't.

Raphaël is totally bad ass, but it's for hand rendering specific data more
than just charting since there are little in the way of helper functions for
that. That said check this out, it's awesome
<http://raphaeljs.com/github/impact.html>

------
goodkarma
Right now we are generating PNG graphics using a Ruby library, but I'm looking
to move to either Flash or Javascript-based charts.

What are the advantages/disadvantages of Javascript charts vs. Flash? Are the
JS charts compatible with Safari and IE? (have had other javascript
compatibility issues with them so far)

~~~
paddy_m
one big advantage of js/canvas/image based charting as opposed to flash based
is that all of the former work on the iphone. chartwidget was running on the
iphone a month after it was released, more than a year before the app store
was released. Flash based charting still can't do that.

------
fgimenez
What's the general way to draw these charts in javascript? SVG, Canvas, VML?

------
proee
flot is also worthy of a mention

<http://code.google.com/p/flot/>

